# Silky Hyauchi 21 ft pole saw



## Kottonwood (Dec 3, 2010)

First off let me say that I really don't like to prune small trees, I much prefer to prune big trees that need to be climbed. Unfortunately I don't get enough business to be that selective so I have to prune small trees often. 

Last week I bought a silky hyauchi and that thing may prove to be quite a money maker. The price is steep but it is well worth it. It really makes pruning smaller trees go quick.

Before I would use pole extensions with either a saw or pruner head, I have enough extensions to go further but I usually stick with a 12 or 8 foot pole because after that it gets awkward and bendy. This is not so with the silky. Also the fact that the silky is super easy to adjust makes it really easy to grab a branch twenty feet up and then switch to a lower branch without having to remove a pole extension or hold your saw at a bad angle to make the cut. Another nice feature is how the saw blade has a knife blade on the bottom, you can jam that into the branch before you start cutting and it suffices as an undercut so you don't get any peeling of the bark.

This post would be incomplete if I didn't also mention that this thing cuts like a champ. I did a honey locust today and was cutting 1.5" branches with one pull. I think I may get rid of my pole chainsaw now, because with this new tool I doubt I'll be busting that thing out much.

Anyways, I hope this helps someone out. If you're on the fence about buying one of these I say go for it.


----------



## LumberJackson (Dec 3, 2010)

*silky Pole saw*

I just got one a couple weeks ago, and I totally agree with everything you said. I love it!!


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

Just watch out what you are doing guys. No Joke, two years ago, a good business friend of mine had a guy hit a primary with one of them and die from electrocution. Sure, this was only a landscape company. Not as experienced as tree guys. but still. I do believe he was on an aluminum orchard ladder, for what its worth.

Work Safe!!!


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 5, 2010)

That's good thinking. I actually just wrote "DO NOT USE NEAR WIRES" on my saw in permanent marker, just in case someone else grabs it and gets the genius idea to do some line clearance with it.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 6, 2010)

arborsoldier said:


> Just watch out what you are doing guys. No Joke, two years ago, a good business friend of mine had a guy hit a primary with one of them and die from electrocution. Sure, this was only a landscape company. Not as experienced as tree guys. but still. I do believe he was on an aluminum orchard ladder, for what its worth.
> 
> Work Safe!!!


 a landscaper on an aluminum ladder pruning trees with an aluminum pole saw.

hmmmmm. one less hack thanks to Darwin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## himiler (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not getting the same production out of this saw as you all are. Don't know if it has to do with the trees I'm cutting or the technique. Since the last one I worked was a Arizona Ash, I'm leaning toward something I'm not doing right. 
Any pointers?
Steve W.


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

himiler said:


> I'm not getting the same production out of this saw as you all are. Don't know if it has to do with the trees I'm cutting or the technique. Since the last one I worked was a Arizona Ash, I'm leaning toward something I'm not doing right.
> Any pointers?
> Steve W.



Good Question. I personally don't use that Silky saw, I use Jameson non-conductive poles with a Jameson pole saw head and the ARS super turbo cut blade. They seem to work well and the blades are a heck of lot cheaper. Is your blade dull? Not trying to be smart, but some of my guys have a tendency to "hit" the dead wood (I know, lazy or something) with the blade to break in stead of cutting it. This dulls them a lot faster.


----------



## himiler (Dec 10, 2010)

*New Silky*

I picked up the Hayauchi on recommendations from this site. It's new and the Ash and a couple of Bradford Pears were the first trees I used it on. Most living branches so far, no banging out the dead ones . . . yet. Maybe I need fresh batteries.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a Hayate and find it quite useful for the larger branches. However, with smaller limbs you'll be better off with a pruner head.


----------

